# We Just Moved ...



## waldiddy (Aug 4, 2008)

My family & I moved to a new city, and I"m not sure what to do about our annual garage haunt. I outgrew my garage in the old house and the garage in the new house is smaller! 

My wife says I need to volunteer w/ the Jaycees & help them with a charity haunt. Given how much work is involved in set-up, it does make sense. With a garage haunt, I get about 3 1/2 hours use of it a year, but a charity haunt would be several good weekends of haunting! 

I guess I should get in touch w/ some non-profit community organizations a bit later this year, but I'm not sure how to go about it. Anyone else got anything to recommend as far as a transition like this?


----------



## naberhoodhaunts (Mar 29, 2008)

Hello, we made the switch last year. we were home haunters for about ten years. just got to big for our house. we approached our local Moose Family center and our elks club. The Moose was excited to have us do it using their pavilion. We just had to become members. which we did for about 70 bucks a year. we knew someone that was a member their.They have a 40x100 pavilion that we built a 3200 sq. ft haunt under it. They provided the insurance for it, you also have a big supply of members to help build, act in it and tear down.You wont make any money at it but you can make money for the moose and any other charities you may choose. Its a lot more work than doing a home haunt. Thats for sure...lol We ran 4 weekends just Friday and Saturday. from 7 to 11pm. this year we are moving it back to 10pm we didnt really have anyone after 10 anyway. Not sure if the moose would front any money but we spent close to 5k got back half and gave about 2300 to charities. the loss i took will be a tax deduction for this year. But on the bright side i have a 3200 sq ft haunt with a 48 ft storage trailer if i ever want to take it up another level.


----------

